# Oats for grain



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello

Need to spray my oats for pennycress. Have any of you ever sprayed oats with Aim by FMC? It would be easy to spray with 2-4d, but oats do not like it. Any suggestions or advice would help greatly. I am not stuck on Aim if there is something else.

Thanks Sprout


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

MCPA is safer on oats and will control it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve sprayed hundreds of acres of oats with 2-4d amine or Buctril. Just shouldn’t do 2-4d from boot to dough stage. No need to overthink things


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

years ago dad always used 24d amine.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Use 24d only as a last resort . It takes yeild away in oats, at all stages later in the game more . . Unless the weeds have gotten to big than it may be the lesser of 2 Evils .


----------



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Everything I read says not to use 2-4D because of injury issues.What is the difference between amine and ester 2-4d? I would like to get one more shot at the pennycress before a fall seeding of alfalfa.From what I read, buctril will only get them under 2". Aim will get them up to 4 and am just trying to find anyone who has used it.

Everyone at local coop look funny at me for when I ask questions about spraying alfalfa an now oats. Ha... had one old fella at the office told me to spray the oats with RU to get the pennycress. Good advice don't you think??


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

2,4-D, if used at the higher rates will trap the head in the boot if used at the wrong crop stage.. Ester formulations work better because they can be absorbed through the stem easier and are oil based. 2 things to remember with Ester formulations, YOU WILL have a greater chance of crop injury and drifting of the chemical to other fields and trees. This is a real possibility even under ideal conditions. Amine ( salt based) formulations tend not to work as fast (or at all in extremely dry conditions). Amines are more crop safe and give more tank mixing options. As i said before MCPA amine is the safest of the two. Spray early if you want the most control and crop safety.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree I agree Spring early when the weeds are small is the key ,To control and crop safety. I spray with harmony extra In the oats that I wanna keep for grain.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

When you keep oats for Grain, who is using a fungicide to help yield and test weight? Could that be mixed with MCPA?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

danwi said:


> When you keep oats for Grain, who is using a fungicide to help yield and test weight? Could that be mixed with MCPA?


I use fungicide on oats every year. Rust is what kills my oats yield. Not sure about the mix though.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

danwi said:


> When you keep oats for Grain, who is using a fungicide to help yield and test weight? Could that be mixed with MCPA?


Yes on the fungicide . I put the full rate of Tilt on with the harmony extra


----------



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure how this happened. Maybe lucky or just good management??

Oats made 98 bu/acre and test weight of 38#. Unheard of in southern Iowa. Even a blind hog finds an acorn sometimes


----------

